# Maybe hype, maybe not. LA time OpEd - NASA says Calif has only 1 year of water left



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

California has about one year of water left. Will you ration now? - LA Times


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There is plenty of water in California...but the political decisions of the past 20+ years have ruined California's ability to harvest the water and distribute it. 

The politicians have screwed the citizens of California. But the citizens voted for the inept politicians.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Great maybe when they run out all the illegals will leave


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

California politicians will do what they normally do which is nothing & expect the federal government to bail out the state. Anti gun & gay marriage is more important then sustainable water.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There is plenty of water in California...but the political decisions of the past 20+ years have ruined California's ability to harvest the water and distribute it.
> 
> The politicians have screwed the citizens of California. But the citizens voted for the inept politicians.


Not ALL of the citizens voted in the inept. :armata_PDT_34:

Besides, we have plenty of water. It's called the Pacific ocean.

Nation's largest ocean desalination plant goes up near San Diego; Future of the California coast? - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not want people to die. I do wish CA would dry up and go away. They have been steal others water for a long time . Everything is about CA. CA needs to come to the real world.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Desalination plants are the answer to coastal cities as was done in San Diego. Its worked for decades for many arab coastal cities such as Dubai.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Desalination plants are the answer to coastal cities as was done in San Diego. Its worked for decades for many arab coastal cities such as Dubai.


 However they are expensive and of course CA will expect every other state to pay for it. No there are to many people using to much water in CA. Shut it down.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

The bulk of the water in CA is used for agriculture. Desalination is practicable for cities, but not for the entire agricultural needs...desalination is a Huge power sink. And with wells going dry, subsidence from lack of groundwater indicators, snowpack way smaller than usual, etc. it's clear that although CA isn't *out* of water, it's definitely got a problem. Current use is Not sustainable; wasn't even before the drought.

I see lack of national food production as a Much bigger issue than who's marrying who or who doesn't have permission to be here. Without CA, most of our vegetables come from outside the country. 

Do I think it's a real problem? I've doubled the size of my vegetable garden and put in a slew of fruit and nut trees. It's more than we'll eat. It's my contribution to a solution.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> However they are expensive and of course CA will expect every other state to pay for it. No there are to many people using to much water in CA. Shut it down.


Top, we need to pay whatever the price. We must keep those who vote for the likes of Boxer, Feinstein, Pelosi and Moonbeam Brown right where they are.

Remember what has happened to the southern part of Florida? We must do whatever it takes to keep those liberals where they are!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Top, we need to pay whatever the price. We must keep those who vote for the likes of Boxer, Feinstein, Pelosi and Moonbeam Brown right where they are.
> 
> Remember what has happened to the southern part of Florida? We must do whatever it takes to keep those liberals where they are!


Too late Denton. Many people have already fled CA and settled in Colorado, Nevada, Utah, Arizona and Texas. Many of them are spreading their progressive ideology and are voting accordingly in those states.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Too late Denton. Many people have already fled CA and settled in Colorado, Nevada, Utah, Arizona and Texas. Many of them are spreading their progressive ideology and are voting accordingly in those states.


True. Guess we are all in trouble, water or no water.

Give it to the Mexicans, then. Our culture would fair better without Hollywood, anyway!


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Great maybe when they run out all the illegals will leave


Unfortunately, they'll go to all the neighboring states


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Too late Denton. Many people have already fled CA and settled in Colorado, Nevada, Utah, Arizona and Texas. Many of them are spreading their progressive ideology and are voting accordingly in those states.


Yup. It spreads just like the cancer it is.
I had to leave my childhood home of South Florida after it became a suburb of New York.

If California wants any sympathy, they need to quit wasting water on golf courses and manicured lawns. Until that happens they will get the results they deserve.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I read this artilce and had two thoughts.. the first was the stupidity of californians in that they waste good river water to protect a frog or fish or something like that and be-damned the humans. IF they had utilized their rivers long ago, this would not have had quite the impact it does now. This is what environmental extremism and liberalism gets you. I have ZERO sympathy for them.

and second and probably the most important.. let mexico have them. California is bankrupt and will fail. between the drought, which the american taxpayer will have to help resolve as well as the rest of the country ultimately bailng them out financially, let mexico have them and let california default on their dime (not that mexico would do anything about it). 

Yeah, I can here it now.. california has XXX economy and XXX produce in the world comes from them and XXX high tech and XXX shipping arrives there...yada yada yada. Bullshit. they could still export produce, etc like other countries.. and quite frankly, other states can step up as well as other countries to get produce. and they an keep their liberal high tech kiddie billionairs and hollywood. and for shipping.. hello panamax.. and other ports in America... bypassing California and their lovely unions. 

Now, back to the regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Too late Denton. Many people have already fled CA and settled in Colorado, Nevada, Utah, Arizona and Texas. Many of them are spreading their progressive ideology and are voting accordingly in those states.


And EXCELLENT point and the true definition of insantiy. They vote their liberal ways and when jobs dry up, along with water, they head to states that thrive because they don't vote liberal. Then when they arrive in those states they vote the same damn way, wanting it to be like what they left.. but the insantity is they are going to create a place just like they left... destroyed..

Liberals are like Locust. A few are ok.. but when they swarm they destroy.

and to put a fine point on it... I saw it first hand in Colorado after the earthquakes in the 80's. Californians swarmed to Denver and in 5 years the city to hell (specifically, cost, crime, traffic, etc). I moved to Texas. Every time I see a california, new york, illinois or new jersey license plate here I cringe... wish they'd go back the hell home and fix their state.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yup. It spreads just like the cancer it is.
> I had to leave my childhood home of South Florida after it became a suburb of New York.
> 
> If California wants any sympathy, they need to quit wasting water on golf courses and manicured lawns. Until that happens they will get the results they deserve.


Atlanta has also fallen to the mentally ill. While the Great State of Georgia still has some awesome people, the mentally ill of Atlanta have their eyes on the destruction of the state, spreading their progressive lies like a cancer.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> California has about one year of water left. Will you ration now? - LA Times


oh great! I live on the east coast and will have to pay higher prices for bottled water because local producers will want the same prices as california.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They take over large cities and begun to spread their message. Next thing you know the state has turned blue because of one or two major cites can out vote the rest of the state. Chicago out votes the whole state of Illinois. Same with New York. I am starting to fear for my state given the direction that DFW, Austin, Houston and El Paso are heading.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Desalination plants are the answer to coastal cities as was done in San Diego. Its worked for decades for many arab coastal cities such as Dubai.


San Diego has been using desalinated water for over 50 years. The original plant in Guantanamo was shipped from San Diego when Castro cut off the water supply to Guantanamo. The plant in San Diego was then replaced by building a new one from scratch. The Arabs started using desalinization after San Diego. The new plant in San Diego is just a new version of what they have been doing for all that time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tax payers are build them a several billion dollar train of no use they should have used that for water.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Tax payers are build them a several billion dollar train of no use they should have used that for water.


Silly boy... You're being logical.. That doesn't compute in the liberal mind.

The liberal will scream bloody rape at capitalism and a business owner being rich off the sweat of their brow or brain ... But they will promote and vote for multi billion dollar boondoggles that get them and their friends rich and call it "progressive".

Sad thing is most of America falls for it.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

PLEASE, somebody figure out a way to get water to the Californicators!

The LAST thing this country needs is millions of left wing, tree-hugging vegan freaks leaving California and invading other states that DO have plenty of water!


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Being from Michigan (A place with LOTS of water) the entire Southwest has been eyeing the Great Lakes as a water source for years. All I can say if you want to live in an arid region bet be ready to go thirsty. Don't bring your liberal crap to my state.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> PLEASE, somebody figure out a way to get water to the Californicators!
> 
> The LAST thing this country needs is millions of left wing, tree-hugging vegan freaks leaving California and invading other states that DO have plenty of water!


Good idea, I will be bottling some of my reconstituted Jack and Coke from later today. It will be labeled SLIPPY WATER and most likely have a yellowish tint. It will then be delivered to the socialists in CA so warning to all of my good friends on the forum...do not drink the yellow SLIPPY WATER...so pass it on!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

bgreed said:


> Being from Michigan (A place with LOTS of water) the entire Southwest has been eyeing the Great Lakes as a water source for years. All I can say if you want to live in an arid region bet be ready to go thirsty. Don't bring your liberal crap to my state.


You've got PLENTY of liberals in Michigan already. Unless you subtract Detroit from the equation...........then you've got a conservative state.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't count Detoilet as part of Michigan. Been trying to work a deal to give it to Canada for years just can't get any takers.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Is this for real? I have seen several stories on this. If so maybe California should send some tankers.
Of course it would take a hundred thousand tankers to even put a little dent in the drought. Maybe they should tow
some icebergs up from Antarctica.

Obama Allows Great Lakes Water To Be Sold To China As Half The U.S. Faces Extreme Water Crisis


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not want people to die. I do wish CA would dry up and go away. They have been steal others water for a long time . Everything is about CA. CA needs to come to the real world.


Ok, we understand you're upset. So we took a vote and decided you are right. All 38 million of us are packing up and moving to your state. Please have some cookies or muffins ready.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

bgreed said:


> I don't count Detoilet as part of Michigan. Been trying to work a deal to give it to Canada for years just can't get any takers.


Apparently Canada doesn't need that much fertilizer.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If CA collected its rain water they'd have floods. They don't. So now the politicians want to instill a panic to justify water projects.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Please have some cookies or muffins ready.


OK we have some warfarin cookies baked up for you all.
*Rancher *


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

California water-wasters elude fines as drought persists - Windstream Communications


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

More to consider...

Unlike the Midwest, which concentrates (devastatingly) on corn and soybeans, more than 230 crops are grown in the valley... melons, lettuce, asparagus, cabbage, broccoli, chard, collards, prickly pears, almonds, pistachios, grapes and more tomatoes than anyone could conceive of in one place. (The valley is the largest supplier of canned tomatoes in the world too.)

That same article also mentions that 85% of the carrots consumed by Americans are grown in the valley. As Michael Snyder mentions in this article, California also produces:

99 percent of the artichokes
89 percent of cauliflower
94 percent of broccoli
95 percent of celery
90 percent of the leaf lettuce
83 percent of Romaine lettuce
83 percent of fresh spinach
90 percent of avocados
84 percent of peaches
88 percent of fresh strawberries
97 percent of fresh plums

Losing the ability to produce crops in the Central Valley means food prices will skyrocket across America: a pound of organic strawberries might cost $25, a single avocado might run you $10, and a head of organic romaine lettuce might set you back $12 or more.

Learn more: America to lose one-third of its fresh produce when California runs out of water - NaturalNews.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Never been much of a veggie man.
When the virus spreads from Cali to the mid-west, where my steaks come from, them nutjobs and I are going to have ourselves a... "disagreement".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't quite buy those percentage figures.
Florida produces a LOT of celery, lettuce, and other crops. Florida produces more citrus products than California. Florida produces as much, or more, beef than Texas.
Don't mess with Florida.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I stand corrected on cattle - Florida is 12th in overall cattle numbers nationwide:
Florida Beef Council - Cattle in Florida

But, Florida ranks second in the value of vegetable and melon production, 5th in all crops:
Vegetable Production » Agriculture


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Liberals are like Locust. A few are ok.. but when they swarm they destroy.

Liberals are just fine till they run out of our Money! They continue to go down the road of Socialism. Thier utopia. Never mind that it has never worked. Never mind that it has failed miserably in Europe. They just keep trying it. Insanity indeed.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Where most of the vegetables are being grown in California is reclaimed desert. And takes a lot of water to grow stuff there. More & more farms & now have to make a decision of water for farms or water for people. Desert will reclaim its land.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Drought-stricken California ramps up water restrictions - Windstream Communications


----------

